# <3 Fly Free Muffin Girl <3



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't believe I'm writing this, through flowing tears, but our sweet Muffin is gone 

She has been going through one of her nesting bouts for the past week or so and usually gets down but snaps out of it after a few days. This time she just didn't. She didn't lay any eggs, but was having all of the behaviors. She was having extremely watery droppings and hasn't been eating as much as usual. Today when I came home from work she was nestled on the floor of her cage very puffed up. I got her fresh water and she drank but then went right back down to the bottom. I took her out and laid her on my sweatshirt. I thought she might be cold so I put a blanket over us and she snuggled up to me, more than usual, for over an hour while I cried because I knew this was the end. My fiance woke up (working night shift) and we tried to think of what to do, we decided the best thing would be to take her to the vet. 

After calling several avian vets, all saying they couldn't take her, I just jumped in the car and went to the first one I called (right down the road, thank goodness!) and they took her in. They called me into the room a few minutes later and the vet informed me that she had passed in the carrier 

We loved this bird so much, she was so special to us despite her physical flaws. She was only with us for 18 months but we feel like we gave her the best life she could have had. Fly free little Muffin Girl, you will be missed dearly!!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I am very sorry to hear this. 
Thank you for posting the lovely pictures of her.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you, I forgot to say the vet thinks it was mostly likely another egg binding or if the egg broke in her then she could have gotten egg yolk peritonitis. I am not doing a necropsy, but I am having her cremated so we can always have her with us. I am just devastated, she was so amazing and such a big part of our lives. Definitely gone too soon


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Muffin,I know she was very special to you and your family.


----------



## Sparrows (Oct 26, 2014)

Again, Jill, I am truly so sorry! You are in my prayers.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Whaaaaaaaa? 

Oh Jill I'm so sorry! I can't believe it! 

I love the picture of her and Julio together. Be sure to scratch Chewy, she will make you feel better


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Fly free, sweet Muffin! :angel:

Joey and I are sending you hugs. I know it doesn't really help, but take comfort in knowing you were there for her and had a good snuggle when she needed you.


----------



## CrazyArtist (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

oh no, I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your lost :'(


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you everyone!  I appreciate all of your kind thoughts

I am a substitute teacher and this quote was on the classroom teacher's desk this morning, I thought it was perfect thing to come upon after the night we had (even though I about lost it right there in the classroom!)


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm sorry Muffin has flown on. I think loving older or less healthy creatures and making their days golden is a tremendously brave and wonderful thing to do. Best wishes to you x


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Omg, I'm so sorry!  Rest in peace Muffin!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I am so so sorry! I can't believe it.  I logged on was so shocked to see your post.
She was so loved by you and well cared for in your home. <3 
*hugs*

Fly free, sweet Muffin!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh, how sad  Gone far too soon. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

Jill I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I can't believe that Muffin is gone... 

I'm so sorry for your loss. Fly free over the rainbow bridge Muffin...

She was the happiest bird in the world despite her injured wing. Thank you so much for taking her into your home and taking care of her. I don't think she could have had a better family or been more loved.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Jill...Muffin was a special bird. I can imagine how difficult this must be.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you everyone  surprisingly Chewy or Muffin don't seem to be looking for her, but I think all of my birds are more attached to us than to each other honestly. They're like cats  it's definitely not the same without her, everything we had to do on a daily basis to combat her chronic nesting seemed like a bother but it was just part of our day and we would do anything to have her back! Just make sure to be grateful every day for your pets and love them to the fullest because you never know when their time will come  She is missed dearly


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Muffin*

I am so sorry for your loss. It is sweet that you were able to snuggle with her towards the end. That must have been very hard, though, knowing you were losing her. Peace to you!


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry for the loss of Muffin, I enjoyed looking through the pictures, sounds like she had a lovely time with you bless her x


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beloved Muffin girl. Thanks for putting up the pics of her for us.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Muffin is at the rainbow bridge now. :angel:


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Omg
So sorry for your loss


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

thank you everyone


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Sorry, a bit unrelated but what kind of bird is Kissy? She's gorgeous.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

She was so beautiful. I am soo sorry you lost her


----------



## xavaria (Dec 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I just read this post, and I am completely in shock. Jill, I am so sorry, I know how much you loved her, we all did! 
She is one of those birds who just make you love her. I often thought of her stubbornly going all the way up the stairs and laughed to myself, it was an excellent example of her spirit. 
Fly free little Muffin, you are much loved!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I haven't been on the forum for awhile and just saw this. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

